# enable networking in xen

## idella4

After much perseverence, I have a working xen gentoo host working in kde.  The trouble is that the init scripts simply don't cator to xen's requirements, with the consequence of having no functional networking.

The4 boot up process has created quite a few network interfaces; veth0 - veth2, and vif0 - vif2.

So how are they configured to provide active networking?  

Needed bridge-utils!

----------

## idella4

As I suspected, I'm not going to get a response to this.  I may have missed bridge-utils initially but it still doesn't work with it either.  xen in gentoo just doesn't seem viable.

----------

## AllenJB

Have you tried the wiki? http://gentoo-wiki.com/Xen

Xen certainly works under Gentoo (and Gentoo certainly works as a guest too). Networking is the hardest thing to get your head around about Xen, but once you've done that you should be set. You will need to read the Xen documentation to understand how networking works tho.

Without information on how you've tried to set up the networking and the current problem you're running into (what you expect to happen, what's actually happening, any error messages) there's not much more help that can be offered.

----------

## idella4

AllenJB,

thanks for responding, so I'll read that reference.  Frankly it's nice to be wrong about not getting a response, but I'm still circumspect about getting the host working fully.

What I do know is that installing xen in Suse and Fedora current versions, you have a functional networking.  In Suse-10, it did what this current gentoo does; no network connections.

I've installed the xen kernel effectively so it brings up the host.  Initally I forgot to install bridge-utils, but I did that and it still is ineffective.

The xen kernel created a script for interface veth0 and placed it in /etc/init.d/net.veth0. but it's ineffective.  It times out and cretes a default ip address which connects to nothing.

What more can I describe about the setup, if you would read this response??

----------

## idella4

It's not half way down any more.  Here is dmesg from the other one which fails networking

```

Linux version 2.6.26-gentoo (root@genny) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #5 SMP Sun Aug 10 22:28:34 GMT 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003fef3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef3000 - 000000003ff00000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f2000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at [c00f5190] 000f5190

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 229376) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   229376

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.5 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6CA0, 0024 (r2 Nvidia)

ACPI: XSDT 3FEF30C0, 004C (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 3FEF8740, 00F4 (r3 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 3FEF3240, 54C0 (r1 NVIDIA ASUSACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS 3FEF0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET 3FEF8980, 0038 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD       98)

ACPI: MCFG 3FEF8A00, 003C (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: APIC 3FEF8880, 0098 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: SSDT 3FEF8F60, 0304 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfeff0000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3ff00000:b0100000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 43560 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 2, nr_cpu_ids: 2

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 227584

Kernel command line: ro real_root=/dev/sdc6

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

Detected 2333.343 MHz processor.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 902740k/917504k available (3430k kernel code, 14368k reserved, 1811k data, 280k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffb3000 - 0xfffff000   ( 304 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xfffb1000   ( 119 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0627000 - 0xc066d000   ( 280 kB)

      .data : 0xc0459829 - 0xc061e750   (1811 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0459829   (3430 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4671.59 BogoMIPS (lpj=9343187)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20080321

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 1007 Objects with 88 Devices 335 Methods 45 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 23 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz stepping 0b

Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4666.64 BogoMIPS (lpj=9333289)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz stepping 0b

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (9338.23 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 332 bytes

Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 31

PCI: MCFG area at f0000000 reserved in E820

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 20 to 5F [_GPE] 8 regs on int 0x9

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.......................................................................................................................

Initialized 41/45 Regions 11/11 Fields 35/35 Buffers 32/32 Packages (1039 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:...

Executed 3 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 95 objects)

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 7 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs in this block

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 1 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:0a.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIGP] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LU1B] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LU2B] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AIGP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUBA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AU1B] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AU2B] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfeff0000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec80000-0xfecbffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfefe1000-0xfefe10ff could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x294-0x297 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x295-0x296 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x880-0x88f has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf3fff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf4000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfeff0000-0xfeff00ff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x3fef0000-0x3fefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0x3feeffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfeff0000-0xfeff03ff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0a.0

  IO window: 8000-afff

  MEM window: 0xefc00000-0xefcfffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000efb00000-0x00000000efbfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: 0xea000000-0xedffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000d0000000-0x00000000dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: 0xefa00000-0xefafffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000ef900000-0x00000000ef9fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: 0xefe00000-0xefefffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000efd00000-0x00000000efdfffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

msgmni has been set to 1763

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfeff0000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: PNP0C0B:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: SSDT 3FEF8A80, 0175 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 002C) - 5 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: SSDT 3FEF8E90, 00CE (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 002F) - 3 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device2

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (72 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 00:1f:c6:1a:ac:bd

forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt timirq lnktim msi desc-v3

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2k

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ahci 0000:00:0e.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:00:0e.0: flags: 64bit sntf led clo pmp pio

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xefff8000 port 0xefff8100 irq 220

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xefff8000 port 0xefff8180 irq 220

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xefff8000 port 0xefff8200 irq 220

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xefff8000 port 0xefff8280 irq 220

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000AACS-00ZUB0, 01.01B01, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AACS-0 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUB2] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.1[B] -> Link [AUB2] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:04.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: irq 21, io mem 0xefffe000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUBA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [AUBA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: irq 20, io mem 0xeffff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

coretemp coretemp.0: Using relative temperature scale!

coretemp coretemp.1: Using relative temperature scale!

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

TCP probe registered (port=0)

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 280k freed

gspca: USB GSPCA camera found. (PAC207)

gspca: [spca5xx_probe:4275] Camera type GBRG

gspca: [spca5xx_getcapability:1249] maxw 352 maxh 288 minw 160 minh 120

usbcore: registered new interface driver gspca

gspca: gspca driver 01.00.20 registered

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.9.4

ath_pci: 0.9.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.12  Thu Jul 17 18:11:36 PDT 2008

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:06.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.4)

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 7.8 phy 4.5 radio 5.6

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xefcf0000, irq=18

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Lexar    JD FireFly       1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            SONY     DVD RW DRU-710A  BY02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 3915776 512-byte hardware sectors (2005 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 3915776 512-byte hardware sectors (2005 MB)

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb:<7>usb-storage: device scan complete

 sdb1 sdb2 < sdb5 >

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Adding 1052216k swap on /dev/sda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1052216k

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

and the output of emerge info

```

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6550_@_2.33GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 07 Aug 2008 07:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -O2 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -O2 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo ftp://mirror.isp.net.au/pub/gentoo/  http://mirror.isp.net.au/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.averse.net/pub/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="#alsa X acl acpi alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dba dbmaker dbus dga dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd ethereal evo fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gnome gphoto gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick inifile ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos ladcca ldap libg++ libnotify lm_sensors mad mbox midi mikmod mime mmap mono mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pnp posix ppds pppd python qdbm qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby samba scanner sdl session shared slp sndfile sockets source spell spl ssl startup-notification svg svga sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype usb v4l videos vorbis wifi win32codecs x86 xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev i810 nv nvidia tdfx trident vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Next, dmesg of this, the healthy one

[code:1:02a45501c0]

Linux version 2.6.26-gentoo (root@Gentoo) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #6 SMP Wed Aug 13 17:24:18 Local time zone must be set--see zic

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003fef3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef3000 - 000000003ff00000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f2000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at [c00f5190] 000f5190

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 229376) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   229376

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.5 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6CA0, 0024 (r2 Nvidia)

ACPI: XSDT 3FEF30C0, 004C (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 3FEF8740, 00F4 (r3 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 3FEF3240, 54C0 (r1 NVIDIA ASUSACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS 3FEF0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET 3FEF8980, 0038 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD       98)

ACPI: MCFG 3FEF8A00, 003C (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: APIC 3FEF8880, 0098 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: SSDT 3FEF8F60, 0304 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfeff0000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3ff00000:b0100000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 43560 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 2, nr_cpu_ids: 2

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 227584

Kernel command line: ro real_root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap vga=792 splash=verbose console=tty1

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

Detected 2333.345 MHz processor.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty1] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 901892k/917504k available (3475k kernel code, 15132k reserved, 1830k data, 288k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffb3000 - 0xfffff000   ( 304 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xfffb1000   ( 119 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0637000 - 0xc067f000   ( 288 kB)

      .data : 0xc0464f5e - 0xc062e9b0   (1830 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0464f5e   (3475 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4671.59 BogoMIPS (lpj=9343193)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20080321

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 1007 Objects with 88 Devices 335 Methods 45 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 23 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz stepping 0b

Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4666.63 BogoMIPS (lpj=9333279)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz stepping 0b

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (9338.23 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 332 bytes

Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 31

PCI: MCFG area at f0000000 reserved in E820

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 20 to 5F [_GPE] 8 regs on int 0x9

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.......................................................................................................................

Initialized 41/45 Regions 11/11 Fields 35/35 Buffers 32/32 Packages (1039 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:...

Executed 3 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 95 objects)

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 7 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs in this block

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 1 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:0a.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIGP] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LU1B] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LU2B] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AIGP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUBA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AU1B] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AU2B] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfeff0000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec80000-0xfecbffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfefe1000-0xfefe10ff could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x294-0x297 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x295-0x296 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x880-0x88f has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf3fff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf4000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfeff0000-0xfeff00ff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x3fef0000-0x3fefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0x3feeffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfeff0000-0xfeff03ff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0a.0

  IO window: 8000-afff

  MEM window: 0xefc00000-0xefcfffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000efb00000-0x00000000efbfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: 0xea000000-0xedffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000d0000000-0x00000000dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: 0xefa00000-0xefafffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000ef900000-0x00000000ef9fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: 0xefe00000-0xefefffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000efd00000-0x00000000efdfffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 811k freed

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

msgmni has been set to 1763

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfeff0000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

v86d[967]: segfault at c1aa0 ip 00001aa0 sp 00000ffa error 15 in zero[10000+40000]

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=1)

uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xeb000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 14336k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c1f0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc253, set palette = c00cc2ae

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: PNP0C0B:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: SSDT 3FEF8A80, 0175 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 002C) - 5 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: SSDT 3FEF8E90, 00CE (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 002F) - 3 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device2

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (71 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 00:1f:c6:1a:ac:bd

forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt timirq lnktim msi desc-v3

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2k

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ahci 0000:00:0e.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:00:0e.0: flags: 64bit sntf led clo pmp pio

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xefff8000 port 0xefff8100 irq 220

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xefff8000 port 0xefff8180 irq 220

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xefff8000 port 0xefff8200 irq 220

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xefff8000 port 0xefff8280 irq 220

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000AACS-00ZUB0, 01.01B01, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AACS-0 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUB2] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.1[B] -> Link [AUB2] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:04.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: irq 21, io mem 0xefffe000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUBA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [AUBA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: irq 20, io mem 0xeffff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

coretemp coretemp.0: Using relative temperature scale!

coretemp coretemp.1: Using relative temperature scale!

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

TCP probe registered (port=0)

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:43:17 PDT 2008

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

gspca: Unknown symbol video_devdata

gspca: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device

gspca: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc

gspca: Unknown symbol video_register_device

gspca: Unknown symbol video_usercopy

gspca: Unknown symbol video_device_release

wlan: 0.9.4

ath_pci: 0.9.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Inte

----------

## idella4

That last post overfilled the page size for a post with the 2 dmesg lists.  I won't repeat the second since it only missed a little and it was healthy anyway.  Here is emerge --info from this the healthy one.

```

System uname: 2.6.26-gentoo i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 11 Aug 2008 01:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -O2 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -O2 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo ftp://mirror.isp.net.au/pub/gentoo/  http://mirror.isp.net.au/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.averse.net/pub/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acl alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dba dbmaker dbus dga dri dv dvd dvdread encode esd ethereal fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gnome gphoto gpm gstreamer gtk2 iconv imagemagick inifile ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde ladcca libg++ lm_sensors mbox midi mime mmap mono mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png pnp posix pppd python qdbm qt quicktime readline reflection ruby samba scanner sdl session shared slp sndfile sockets source spl ssl svga sysfs tcpd theora truetype usb v4l videos vorbis wifi win32codecs x86 xine xinerama xml2 xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd_hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev i810 nv nvidia tdfx trident vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

You seem to be right about the baselayout in the first.  But how do I replace version 2 with the previous 1??

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It's not the easiest thing to do, but I've done that twice, so I know how...sort of.

1) mask baselayout-2

2) emerge -C openrc

3) emerge -av baselayout.

That will get rid of baselayout-2. After that, you'll have to redo the information in your /etc/conf.d/hostname /etc/conf.d/clock, /etc/conf.d/net. You will also have to clear out some flotsam and jetsam from the default runlevel as well. Things will be temporarily dicey, but it's not like you're trying to recover from a glibc explosion. I'm here for the duration, so let me know.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## idella4

ok thanks pappy, I'm not sure how to do step 1.  i.e. mask base-layout-2.  I know you include it in a file, but does it need the category as well, like sys-apps or some such?

Then I can get going.  By the way, you know Michael Phelps did it again?

ok I've found the mask file ok.  As I thought, all entries include the category.  What is it?

It's sys-apps.  I'll try it.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Sorry, here's the quick and easy way:

```
echo ">=sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

If the file doesn't exist, that will create it. if it does exist, It will add that line to it.

That should get you in the ballpark. You definitely want to nuke openrc first. If you don't there will be blockages and file collisions. It would still probably work, but it's too down and dirty for even me.

As for Phelps, I'm not following the Olympics. I wouldn't kick him out of bed for eating crackers, but I probably wouldn't have a box of Ritz and aerosol cheese waiting for him, either. Maybe some saltines and peanut butter.

hehehe Sorry. back on topic.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## idella4

hehehehehe.

Ehh, echo it to /etc/portage/package.mask,

 or add it to /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask ???

I got to go pick my boy up so I'll be a half hour or more.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

That will give me time to troubleshoot conky. It will make /etc/portage/package.mask.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## idella4

conky?

The mask didn't work.  I put in the string you suggested but it didn't like it, commenting an error in the atom.

I remove the '>=' from it, then did 

emerge baselayout.

It reported no error, but it came up with baselayout 2 again.   Still stuck

The reinstalling of openrc removed the hostname already.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Check to make sure that it didn't get appended to the end of something else. I just tried the code snippet for the second time, and it works properly. Edit /etc/portage/package.mask, and make sure that the line is EXACTLY

```
>=sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0
```

I know this works. That's how I did it with this machine and my other laptop. 

BB!P (shorthand) hehehe

----------

## idella4

Oh no.  I re-added it, and it didn't register.  It listed and installed version 2 again.  This makes no sense.

```

Gentoo / # nano /etc/portage/package.mask

>=sys/apps/baselayout-2.0.0

[ctrl x]

Gentoo / # emerge --pretend baselayout

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask: >=sys/apps/baselayout-2.0.0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0

```

I tried this,

```

emerge =sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 

```

and it wanted to go on-line to fetch it.  Can I copy over the one from here?  No I can't, it's not present in my distfiles folder.  This is looking like a reformat job, unless .......

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Sure...just point your distfilles to the other directory where they already exist. You do that in /etc/make.conf by adding the following line:[code]DISTDIR=/<path_to_distfiles>[code]where <path_to_distfiles> is the path to the distfiles for the other gentoo install. That should do the trick.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## idella4

sorry to confuse you.  I edited after you started reading  Please re-read

----------

## idella4

I decided not to edit the last.  Can emerge not download the baselayout -1 into my distfiles and holdback from installing, just like apt-get can???

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Sure. I don't see why not as long as you're connected to the net...and it sure looks like you are... :Smile: 

BB!P

----------

## idella4

ok pappy we have a win for a change.  I've fetched it to here in this instance.  To do it the way you say I'll have to reboot into the other and mount this one from the other and add the line it /etc/make.conf

Be back then.

----------

## idella4

This is what I mean by being put off gentoo.  It refuses to emerge it because of file collisions.  This it appears to be from baselayout 2 being unusable in its current state.

The failed one was built using the default profile to get around a problem by a recently introduced USE flag, fam or fan.

There is a sticky post about it.  It suggested to emerge xorg-x11 and kde using the default profile, then switch to desktop profile and re-emerge world so as to use the desired USE flags.  This is the result.  Total chaos.  As it stands there were two other packages that failed to emerge which had no warning signs.  This is not right.

Gentoo needs to do better than to manufacture a system that is incapable of basic functions.

This current one only just missed the fam flag issue by a couple of weeks or days.  

There is no viable path that I can find.  Before recompiling, the additional drivers failed to compile to a usable form.  Now they are usable, but networking does not.

Baselayout-1 must need to be accompanied by a list of other packages that were initially installed.  The recompile replaced a number of packages, baselayout being amongst them.

I can't see a way from here pappy. Can you?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

emerge -C openrc && emerge -av =baselayout-1.12.12

You are going to have file collisions up the wazoo if you don't unmerge openrc first. Baselayout-1 might not even compile at all. 

This is going to get rough. We've got a few hours at minimum getting baselayout in a more cooperative mood. Now would be the time to consider whether you really want to fix this, or if you want to go for a more up-to-date stage-3 tarball from funtoo.org instead. 

If it were me, I'd be up for fixing, but I don't know your frustration level endurance quotient. The fact that you mention going for a reinstall let me know you might be getting to the end of said quotient. That's never a good thing when working on computers...NEVER! Mad at computer=computer damage!

So, flip the coin, spit in the wind, whatever your tried and true method to decide whether you want to go for the painful learning experience, or would rather start fresh with a little less intensity. I'm up for either...for at least the next three hours.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you do reinstall, keep your important files, like the entire /etc directory so you can more or less put things mostly back together with a minimum of problems or having to cover the same ground twice. Also keep your kernel .config somewhere safe and accessible.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## idella4

ok we'll persevere, only because you're willing. You've mentioned something different to before.  Now you are saying unmerge openrc.  Is that what the -C does in emerge -C?  That might make a shred of sense.

I don't know that I trust an up to date tarball to be any better than this thing.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yes, emerge -C tells emerge to unmerge. Once openrc is unmerged, then you install baselayout immediately. I don't recall whether you have X running or not, but I'd recommend doing that part of it in a console session. It's safe enough to do, but baselayout is kind of important.

Once again that's emerge -C openrc && emerge baselayout-1.12.12.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## idella4

ok I got you.  What happened was that emerging baselayout 2 again re-emerged openrc.  I can do it from here chroot I should think.  My littlest wants to get a dvd so I'll be about 20 or so minutes. Thanks pappy.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

No problem. It's time for my nightly emerge --sync and emerge -auvD system world on this system anyway. I just love having a local rsync server!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## idella4

hey pappy we had a win.  I'm on the net in the 'other'.  Baselayout 1 works ok.

Are you willing to go onto the hardware side.  You already have the kernel .config in the mail.

Both gentoos have no sound at all.  No dev/dsp., and this one only sees the one drive.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Have you cleaned up the startup glitches already? That was freakin' fast! 

Anyway, uh yeah...remind me of the hardware mission, and we'll see what I can rip out of my brain...

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## idella4

I haven't done, yes I have. I reset the clock file, the one I stuffed up the first time around.  That's all.  I'm in kde and on the net.

The config of this newly fixed one only sees the sata 500 gig drive.  It's missing 2 other ides, but that's not hugely critical.  Main thing is there is no sound.  No /dev/dsp at all.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ok. I'm impressed.    :Smile: 

Let's proceed. Post the results of lspci -n so I can remind myself of your hardware setup.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## idella4

genny idella # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 10de:07c3 (rev a2)

00:00.1 0500: 10de:07cb (rev a2)

00:01.0 0500: 10de:07cd (rev a1)

00:01.1 0500: 10de:07ce (rev a1)

00:01.2 0500: 10de:07cf (rev a1)

00:01.3 0500: 10de:07d0 (rev a1)

00:01.4 0500: 10de:07d1 (rev a1)

00:01.5 0500: 10de:07d2 (rev a1)

00:01.6 0500: 10de:07d3 (rev a1)

00:02.0 0500: 10de:07d6 (rev a1)

00:03.0 0601: 10de:07d7 (rev a2)

00:03.1 0c05: 10de:07d8 (rev a1)

00:03.2 0500: 10de:07d9 (rev a1)

00:03.4 0500: 10de:07c8 (rev a1)

00:04.0 0c03: 10de:07fe (rev a1)

00:04.1 0c03: 10de:056a (rev a1)

00:08.0 0101: 10de:056c (rev a1)

00:09.0 0403: 10de:07fc (rev a1)

00:0a.0 0604: 10de:056d (rev a1)

00:0b.0 0604: 10de:056e (rev a1)

00:0c.0 0604: 10de:056f (rev a1)

00:0d.0 0604: 10de:056f (rev a1)

00:0e.0 0101: 10de:07f0 (rev a2)

00:0f.0 0200: 10de:07dc (rev a2)

01:06.0 0200: 168c:001a (rev 01)

01:07.0 0180: 10b9:5281 (rev a4)

01:07.1 0180: 10b9:5228 (rev c6)

02:00.0 0300: 10de:06e4 (rev a1)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Whoa! That must be complete cutting edge. You've made the website I use to find devices sad...very sad, as in some of the drivers aren't listed. Fortunately, the important ones are. I still have a copy of your 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 config on my machine. Are you still using that kernel version, and the config I made?

BB!P (shorthand)

----------

## idella4

Eh, no.  I moved onto gentoo-2.6.26 which that .config is.  That one worked for those moments, using lilo and all.

Both are using a very similar config for kernel-2.6.26.  This one is more in its initial state.  The one I've just moved from had another session where I made some adjustments to try and get a bootspash program to work.  Oriented around frame buffer devices.  Those changes seem to have contaminated the kernel's ability to use the webcam driver.

That means that the webcam driver is usable in this one I'm in, but no longer in the other.

I hope you can follow.

Just to add to it, although the driver is present and correct in this one, no webcam applications can see the webcam and subsequently the webcam can't be used.  They have no problem in Suse, Ubuntu and Fedora.

Hey you got a response to your post.

----------

